# Quick Blade Change



## shedhead (2 Apr 2011)

I have a Scheppach Deco 420 saw, and the blade changing is driving me mad. It is so hard and slow to change the blades as I have to use a tool and "Footer" ( Scots word for fumble ) around. I wondered if there was a Quick change blade set that would fit my saw, and if so where would I get one.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (3 Apr 2011)

http://www.cnc.info.pl/topics59/rozbudo ... t23497.htm


----------



## shedhead (3 Apr 2011)

Sorry not sure what I have to look at.


----------



## Mike Wingate (3 Apr 2011)

Try the 5th photo down. I have an Hegner scroll saw, I recently bought their QR blade holder, I drilled and inserted a small pice of bar to get the neccessary leverage and tension. Nothing is perfect and you may have to adapt parts to make them work to your spec.


----------



## Mouse (3 Apr 2011)

This is how I modified my SIP could you do the same for yours. I only did the top one and it made a hell of a difference
sip-blade-modifications-t38473.html


----------



## Mike Wingate (3 Apr 2011)

A photo to show how I have modified my Hegner scroll saw QR.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (3 Apr 2011)

shedhead":3rchx1iw said:


> Sorry not sure what I have to look at.


http://lh4.ggpht.com/_I_yDsHutqKU/TOOdx ... oard01.jpg
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_I_yDsHutqKU/TQFQc ... C09191.JPG

Dewalt System looks nice


----------

